
Google Dictionary is no longer available - tzury
http://www.google.com/dictionary#eol
======
chad_oliver
Nope, still exists. For example, with the query 'foo':
www.google.com/webhp?hl=en#hl=en&q=foo&tbs=dfn:1

The magic part of the url seems to be &tbs=dfn:1, but just inserting it
anywhere in the string doesn't always work.

